# Lawn Care & Landscaping Business Package



## Sean Adams (Jan 9, 2000)

Many Snow & Ice Pros are also lawn care and landscaping business owners.

If you are interetsed in learning how to start, grow and operate a successful and profitable business in this industry, be sure to check out the information avaialble at http://www.lawncaresuccess.com

All of this is included.....

1. *Business Operations Guide* - everything you could imagine in way of information and examples - advertising, estimating, flyers, contracts, letters, and more

2. *Commercial Property Manual* - shows how to find and acquire those big paying commercial clients

3. *The 47 Ways *- shows you how to get more customers and make more money creatively and inexpensively

4. *The Mind of A Small Business Millionaire* - learn to think like successful millionaire business owners do....

Check it out at http://www.lawncaresuccess.com


----------

